# REHOME: NW Indiana (RESOLVED!!)



## JRabbit (Nov 1, 2006)

Girlie is a young friendly Blue Checkerd Giant, and apparant by her name, a female!

She was taken in by me when my fiances young sister could not keep her.She was purchased from a fair without the parents permission and, well,she ended up with me.

She can stay with me as long as neccessary but I would like to give herto a good home who has time for a rabbit. I have many other animalsthat I care for and due to me being in school and having work and myfiances allergies I feel it is best to find her a loving forever homewhere she could spend much more time with humans and even other bunnies.

She is a very good girl when she runs around the house and so far has never pooped anywhere except near her cage. 

she is not litter trained, but if she is adopted she will come with alitter tray, a small bag of hay, a small transport cage, a large watterbottle, and a small bag of litter.

RememberI am located in Northwest Indiana so if you are not locatedrelatively close to me we may need to set up a transport team orcompromise on the mileage.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ok, some of you might recognize these pictures from another thread Iposted about 2 rabbits. One of the rabbits passed away awhile ago, so Iam giving this one her own thread.

I will have to post updated pictures of her because she has grown a bit since last time I posted 

You may notice a lot of wires and other unsafe things laying around,but I was watching her carefully so she was safe! She didn'tsink her little rabbit teeth into anything.


Snooping around







Trying to lift a sword






She must've heard me calling her a fatty







Running for her life from Godzilla







Doing the exorcist thing while attempting to scratch the never endingitch on her back. I'm suprised she didn't spit up pea soup.







Stopping to clean herself in a really uncomfortable looking place on the floor.







Looking SUSPICIOUSLY cute!







Wondering what my fiance is doing.







Again choosing an uncomfortable place to sit around.






Smartie the Rat, meet Girlie the Bunny






A "who me?" look on her face







Uh-Oh. Someone just knocked over some dog food! Who could it be? Surely not Girlie!







Nope. Not her at all


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2006)

Ohh wow! i just wanted to say that Girlie is a very gorgeous looking bunny

What a baby doll!Her colouring is just ever sopretty, I sure do hope that someone can come alongandsnatch this little girlup

I am in love with this bunny!



cheryl


----------



## JRabbit (Nov 1, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Ohh wow! i just wanted to say that Girlie is a very gorgeous looking bunny
> 
> What a baby doll!Her colouring is just ever sopretty, I sure do hope that someone can come alongandsnatch this little girlup
> 
> ...






Well if you want to fly over here to the States you can have her lol!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2006)

Ohh i wish!!!!! I think i would have a hard time trying to get through customs thoughlol



cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow , what a Beauty. She's got the cutest face.

I don't know if the husband would let me have another bunny.We have 4 little cuties at the moment. I'd love to have morebut I think we would need a bigger house. LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 17, 2006)

Any luck JRabbit?


----------



## JRabbit (Nov 18, 2006)

Not yet. I REALLY REALLY REALLLLY would like to find her a home soon since I am getting busier and busier with life. :?


----------



## Alij (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Jrabbit, can you tell me anything else aboutthat beautiful girl? How is she with people/ Whatis her weight? Is she fixed? 

Thanks!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 13, 2006)

She is gorgeous! It's so great of you to take her in even if it is only temporary. I hope she finds an awesome home.


----------



## Micki (Dec 13, 2006)

Its a "Deutscher Riese"...


----------



## JRabbit (Dec 16, 2006)

*Micki wrote: *


> Its a "Deutscher Riese"...






A what??


----------



## Micki (Dec 16, 2006)

A "Deutscher Riese"...

A "german giant"... 

This is a breed...


----------



## Micki (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.lv-kaninchenzuechter-westfalen.de/homepage/rassen/de_riesen_grau.htm

http://www.kaninchenzucht.de.gg/


----------



## Alij (Dec 17, 2006)

Again, how big is she and is she fixed and up to date on vet checks? 
How is she with other animals/people/pottytraining/her age?? That info would really help a potential adoption.


----------



## JRabbit (Dec 17, 2006)

*Alij wrote: *


> Again, how big is she and is she fixed and up to date on vet checks?
> How is she with other animals/people/pottytraining/her age?? That info would really help a potential adoption.






She isn't too big just yet. She has been to the vet, but she is not fixed. I just don't have that type of money 



She does not pee or poo on the rug, but she is not litter trained in her cage.


----------



## Alij (Dec 19, 2006)

I love her markings. I would love tohave her but I believe we have proven that transporting arabbit across the country is too hard. Good luck in findingher a home!


----------



## Haley (Jan 23, 2007)

Any luck JRabbit?


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2007)

:yeahthat


----------



## cuddles (Feb 24, 2007)

I am located in northwest/central indiana... thesouth bend metro area...please let me know if you still need a home forher!!!!!! :bunnydance:



I have been looking for another bunny to get...and this sounds like the perfect match!:colors: Let me know ! Thanks!!


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

Cuddles, I sent Jrabbit a pm and an email. Ihope we hear from her! Its been a while since we've had an updating, soIm hoping Girlie is still up for adoption.

I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## JRabbit (Feb 27, 2007)

*cuddles wrote: *


> Iam located in northwest/central indiana... the south bend metroarea...please let me know if you still need a home for her!!!!!!:bunnydance:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking for another bunny to get...and this sounds like the perfect match!:colors: Let me know ! Thanks!!






Aww, too bad you didn't post a bit sooner. Girlie went to her new homea little less than a month ago. I'll let you know if it doenst work outwith her new owner though


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

Im so happy to hear you found her a home! Congrats!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 27, 2007)

That's great that she has a new home!


----------

